

Superconducting secrets solved after 30 years - miralabs
http://m.phys.org/news/2014-06-superconducting-secrets-years.html

======
anigbrowl
A model of clear writing:

 _In a superconductor, as in any electronic device, current is carried via the
charge on an electron. What is different about superconductors is that the
electrons travel in tightly bound pairs. When travelling on their own,
electrons tend to bump into each other, resulting in a loss of energy. But
when paired up, the electrons move smoothly through a superconductor 's
structure, which is why superconductors can carry current with no resistance.
As long as the temperature is kept sufficiently low, the electron pairs will
keep moving through the superconductor indefinitely._

